#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-15
<salty> hi all
#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-16
* #ubuntu-boot  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<[g2] > Has there been any thought about an EFI based network installer ?
<[g2] > another topic: Dapper (and probably any Linux) corrupted my MacIntel OSX rootfs when mounting and writing to a 3rd partition
<[g2] > the 3rd partition was the bootcamp created partition for another OS
<[g2] > I created a vfat partition and it worked fine, but OS X was hosed after that
#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-18
<alex_joni> morning
<alex_joni> need a bit of help customizing a LiveCD
#ubuntu-boot 2006-05-20
<teamxar> hi all
<teamxar> does ubuntu have a 2.6 kernel option when putting in the live cd?
<teamxar> i see the lights are on but nobody's home here
#ubuntu-boot 2008-05-16
<eri3> hello, is anybody there?
<eri3> uboto
#ubuntu-boot 2008-05-17
<eric> props... does this chanel have like operating hours or something?
#ubuntu-boot 2010-05-19
<b3nn> is ubuntulog a real person?? or a logger?
<b3nn> i want to run a script ANYTIME the user fails to authenticate, be at at initial boot login, lockscreen login, package installation login, or ANYTIME. please email ubuntu@b3nhub.com about this if you have any advice!
<b3nn> thanks.
#ubuntu-boot 2011-05-18
<devuser> Does anybody konw how to set a password for the live session user? or how to prevent on a nice way, that user-setup-apply sets %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL to sudoers? thx
<devuser> Does anybody konw how to set a password for the live session user? or how to prevent on a nice way, that user-setup-apply sets %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL to sudoers? thx
